

Modern Tech Education Isn't Addressing An Important Audience - kapilkale
http://www.kapilkale.com/blog/technology-education/

======
SimianLogic2
I think for that middle market you have to look within your organization. At
my last job I ran an intro to procedural literacy (i.e. coding) tutorial for
PMs, artists, and even accountants who wanted to learn a little bit about how
to program (or even what kinds of problems you can use a little scripting to
solve). I used Processing and ruby, and people generally seemed to enjoy a
quick dive into it.

------
klous
So this is aimed at more at "coding literacy" than being able to actually use
code to accomplish something. Perhaps the answer is less focus on syntax and
more on how the pieces fit together. eg. what is an API? Why would your app
want one? Here are some real world examples of how it is used in a simple web
app.

~~~
kapilkale
Agreed. Most business folks don't know the answer to that. And given the
booming tech industry, many of them are switching in from non-tech roles.
Suddenly they find themselves needing to ramp up fast.

Unfortunately, none of the online courses I've seen teach this.

